# Benjamin Moore "Ben" Exterior Flat Review



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Just finished shooting an exterior repaint with BMs "Ben" Exterior Flat 
Siding-Cedar
Application method-Spray (415 tip)
Product-Benjamin Moore "Ben" Exterior Flat
Paint conditioner-Benjamin Moore "Extender" ( 4 oz per gal)
Breakfast before application-Steak and eggs
Apparel worn during application-Painters Whites (D!kies), T-shirt (Hanes), Nike tennis shoes,Cap (Camo)
Temperature-72
Skies-Overcast
Cigarette brand-American Spirit (Blue)
Radio staion-99.5 The Wolf

Color-Forgot the name
 Paint went on well. Good coverage. Dried down good, no lap marks


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Did you use a 40' ? if not you are not a real painter even if you were wearing whites


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Pics?? Do you need extender with BEN Exterior?


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Did you use a 40' ? if not you are not a real painter even if you were wearing whites


LMAO Don't own one. :no: But, I am buying a 32' Monday for an exterior I am starting next week. :yes: Maybe if I put it on my truck extended it will look like a 40' ? :whistling2:


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

get the 36' you'll thank me some day


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Pics?? Do you need extender with BEN Exterior?


You know, thats a good question. I wasn't really sure, and my rep has been outta town so since I had some left over from an "Aura" job I went ahead and added it just in case. I didn't use it on the first coat, and also didn't really like the way it lapped after it dried down. It was overcast most of today and pretty cool outside too, so its hard to say if I really needed it or not, but since it's a new product for me I didn't want to risk it.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I will post up some pics next week after I get the trim done. I don't like painting houses with Cedar siding. Always a lot of prep. I actually ran into some problems on this one which had nothing to do with the product I am using, but I would prefer to discuss that in another thread.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I gave him chit on FB about it taking him forever to prep it.  

Siding turned out good thou. What are you paying for Ben? My local doesn't stock it, and last I talked to them don't plan to.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> I gave him chit on FB about it taking him forever to prep it.
> 
> Siding turned out good thou. What are you paying for Ben? My local doesn't stock it, and last I talked to them don't plan to.


LOL That was you?  Paying $34 gal. Yeah, the prep on that house was quite extensive. :yes:


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> My local doesn't stock it, and last I talked to them don't plan to.



Same here


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

I carry it, so far had good feedback. I can't remember my price off hand but that sounds about right. I haven't used any yet so no first hand experience.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I did like the paint. The label is kinda generic looking on the gallons and there is no label on the 5s. Only "Benjamin Moore Paints" printed on the bucket. Although I did explain about the product I was using when I bid the job, the customer did question if it was a quality paint and I couldn't help but wonder if it was due to the labels? We were standing by the paint buckets when he questioned it. He basically asked if it would have been better if he paying extra for a better grade paint like Sherwin-Williams. I could always use "Weather Clad"  It has a better looking label  I'm used to SW Super Paint. I don't use much flat anymore. Mostly Satin. So, it's kind of hard for me to compare the Ben to Super Paint. They are both a 25 yr paint. The "Ben" costs me a couple bucks more per gallon, but I like the Gennex waterborne colorant system in Benjamin Moore. I would like to try the Satin, then I could give a better review.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

LOL, Theres a Sherwin-Williams ad at the bottom of the page.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

NCPaint1 said:


> I carry it, so far had good feedback. I can't remember my price off hand but that sounds about right. I haven't used any yet so no first hand experience.


I know you haven't used any yourself yet, but what are your thoughts on using the extender with the Ben?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Woodland said:


> LOL That was you?  Paying $34 gal. Yeah, the prep on that house was quite extensive. :yes:


 I would love to try it, and that is around the same price as other HQ exteriors I use like moorglo. I would imagine the colors would resist fading better.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> I would love to try it, and that is around the same price as other HQ exteriors I use like moorglo. I would imagine the colors would resist fading better.


Yeah, that color retention was my reason for going with BM on this one. They were originally going with a Brown on the body color and Red on the trim (yeah, I already know) so I gave two bids. One with "Aura" and another with "Ben". They wound up going with completely different colors which I was kind of happy to see. I wasn't looking forward to painting Red gutters. :no:


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Did you get the issue fixed OK?


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

VanDamme said:


> Did you get the issue fixed OK?


Yeah. Got it taken care of.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Woodland said:


> Yeah. Got it taken care of.


Cool!


----------



## hammerheart14 (May 29, 2010)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Did you use a 40' ? if not you are not a real painter even if you were wearing whites


seriously, where i live, you need a fourty. if not, you're just small time. maybe you're a small guy, if you know what I mean?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Woodland said:


> Just finished shooting an exterior repaint with BMs "Ben" Exterior Flat
> 
> Siding-Cedar
> Application method-Spray (415 tip)
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

hammerheart14 said:


> seriously, where i live, you need a fourty. if not, you're just small time. maybe you're a small guy, if you know what I mean?


really, where i live i haven't had the need to use a 40'. I have a 36' which is more than enough for my needs. :thumbup:


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Wood, I bet the store poured gallons into a 5 for ya. I don't think Ben exterior is available in 5's yet. That would explain the generic looking label on the bucket. I do that for my customers, I always cut a gallon label and spray glue It to the bucket so its clear what the product is.

As far as extender. I haven't had a customer need any as of yet. Sold a little bit for some interior semi, but none for exteriors yet. Im a big fan of the acrylic colorants, especially on exterior. Color retention should be far superior in the deeper colors.


----------

